# Compare eq to primo



## purplerain (Feb 9, 2011)

I 've done some research on both from what I read they do just about the same for the body. My questiion is would EQ be a cheaper and safe alternative to the MORE EXPENSIVE PRIMO ? What I want to achive is a lean mass stack.

test cyp
anavar 
primo or eq


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 9, 2011)

I would go for EQ. Even if Primo is superior Im sure you get more for your bucks from EQ


----------



## pdog781 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am going to try primo on my next cycle...I hate Eq and would never touch that sh.. again!


----------



## Rockstarz (Feb 9, 2011)

pdog781 said:


> I am going to try primo on my next cycle...I hate Eq and would never touch that sh.. again!


 
Just curious, did you have any bad sides, etc?


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 9, 2011)

pdog781 said:


> I am going to try primo on my next cycle...I hate Eq and would never touch that sh.. again!


 
wow, really?  i've never heard anyone say they hated EQ.  what's up?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 9, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> wow, really?  i've never heard anyone say they hated EQ.  what's up?



That's what I'm wondering. EQ is the shit!


----------



## shortstop (Feb 9, 2011)

if you got the cheese, go with the primo


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 9, 2011)

pdog781 said:


> I am going to try primo on my next cycle...I hate Eq and would never touch that sh.. again!


 
Damn, never heard that either, and I'm considering eq in my next cycle. Wonder what the problem was


----------



## pdog781 (Feb 10, 2011)

I did 400 mg a week of euro chem boldeject 200. Gave me crazy anxiety. Had to pull off the freeway several times on my way to work in the morning. Just drove me bonkers. I reduced my dose a bit and the panic attacks went away. Id say if you have ever experienced any kind of anxiety EQ might exaggerate it.  Vascularity was unbelievable though. Thats why I am considering trying primo....same results with less stress on the GB receptors. Ill leave the Eq for the horses!


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 10, 2011)

Seems like nobody's used it but everybody is planning to use it. Primobolan is a very clean drug compared to equipoise.  You just don't get much at all as far as side effects with Primo.  It's Primo for a reason. Thing is almost all of it is fake and it's still over ten bucks for 100 mg.


----------



## GMO (Feb 10, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Seems like nobody's used it but everybody is planning to use it. Primobolan is a very clean drug compared to equipoise.  You just don't get much at all as far as side effects with Primo.  It's Primo for a reason. Thing is almost all of it is fake and it's still over ten bucks for 100 mg.




x2  

I would choose Primo over EQ any day.  I know it is more expensive than EQ, but IMO you should run EQ for 16 weeks + for best results.  Primo can be run for as little as 8-10 weeks to see good results.  Also, if you run it with test, you can get away with only 400mg/wk.  I haven't done the calculation for you, but 8-10 weeks of primo is probably less $$$ than 16 weeks of EQ.  It is an absolute MUST that you buy this from a reputable source b/c as glycomann said, it is commonly faked and underdosed.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm starting a cycle with EQ on 03/01. it's GP from naps, so i assume it's real. we'll see. i will be running it @ 400/week along with GP test e @ 500/week and GP proviron @ 25/day. i'm running the test and proviron for 16 weeks and the eq for 15. 

i've never ran eq before, but did tons of reading/research and this is the ONLY negative feedback i've seen about it. that's why i decided to try it. the anxiety sounds like what alot of people said about tren. i never saw that about eq.


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 10, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i'm starting a cycle with EQ on 03/01. it's GP from naps, so i assume it's real. we'll see. i will be running it @ 400/week along with GP test e @ 500/week and GP proviron @ 25/day. i'm running the test and proviron for 16 weeks and the eq for 15.
> 
> i've never ran eq before, but did tons of reading/research and this is the ONLY negative feedback i've seen about it. that's why i decided to try it. the anxiety sounds like what alot of people said about tren. i never saw that about eq.




Running that low a dose won't do much you need to double it, and your length is off.

Eq. 800 mg/ week for 16 weeks minimum recommend 20 weeks. If you don't have enough to run it that long and at that dosage hold off til you can otherwise you will just be wasting it IMO.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 10, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> Running that low a dose won't do much you need to double it, and your length is off.
> 
> Eq. 800 mg/ week for 16 weeks minimum recommend 20 weeks. If you don't have enough to run it that long and at that dosage hold off til you can otherwise you will just be wasting it IMO.


 
i would never run something i've NEVER used before at that high a dosage. the manufacturer says to run it @ 300 - 800 per week. i figured 400 would be a good place to start. the manufacturer also says to run it for 8 to 20 weeks. i'm on the high side of that, so again, i think that's a good place to start. 

i appreciate your input, but like i said, i've never used it before so i'm not gonna start at the max dosage and run the max cycle with it right out the gate.

http://www.napsgear.net/injectable-steroids-c21/gp-bold-200-equipoise-p76


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 10, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> That's what I'm wondering. EQ is the shit![/ its one of the safest.. I like me some EQ!!!


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 10, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> My favorite, besides t-bol, its one of the safest.. I like me some EQ!!!


 
how do you dose it and for how long?


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 10, 2011)

why is everyone into these mega doses? if i ran 800 mgs of anything id blow up like a freaking baloon. 

Everyone is different and everyone has a comfort level.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I 've done some research on both from what I read they do just about the same for the body. My questiion is would EQ be a cheaper and safe alternative to the MORE EXPENSIVE PRIMO ? What I want to achive is a lean mass stack.
> 
> test cyp
> anavar
> primo or eq


 

You're trying to compare apples to oranges, they're not the same and they don't do the same things.  99% of primo is faked or underdosed.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> Running that low a dose won't do much you need to double it, and your length is off.
> 
> Eq. 800 mg/ week for 16 weeks minimum recommend 20 weeks. If you don't have enough to run it that long and at that dosage hold off til you can otherwise you will just be wasting it IMO.


 
I've been running EQ and haven't had any anxiety issues.  But I can tell you it's the real deal.  I love it.  Been running at 600mg EW and there'd be absolutely no reason to up it to 800mg.  I know people who enjoy its effects at 400mg EW.  I agree with you about the length of EQ cycle @ 16-20 weeks but it shouldn't be necessary to run good quality EQ at 800mg EW.  IMO of course.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

I plan on running EQ at 600 for 14+ weeks in the spring/summer.

The only thing I've heard is that some people were disapointed with the results. I guess I'll have to try it for myself.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I plan on running EQ at 600 for 14+ weeks in the spring/summer.
> 
> The only thing I've heard is that some people were disapointed with the results. I guess I'll have to try it for myself.


 
the people i've heard of that were disappointed with results were ones that ran eq only cycles. from what i understand it's a great compliment to other compounds though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> the people i've heard of that were disappointed with results were ones that ran eq only cycles. from what i understand it's a great compliment to other compounds though.


 

Yeah so many people love it I decided to try it so I could see for myself. I plan to use it just like you said, to compliment other compounds.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 10, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> Running that low a dose won't do much you need to double it, and your length is off.
> 
> Eq. 800 mg/ week for 16 weeks minimum recommend 20 weeks. If you don't have enough to run it that long and at that dosage hold off til you can otherwise you will just be wasting it IMO.



If I ran equipopise at 800 mg/w for 16 weeks my blood would turn into mud.  Eq really raises RBC levels, probably more than any other AAS. Plus the anxiety at a gram a week made me a mad man. I know a lot of guys that tried front loading or high dose Eq and had problems.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

pdog781 said:


> I am going to try primo on my next cycle...I hate Eq and would never touch that sh.. again!



ELABORATE please.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

gmo said:


> x2
> 
> i would choose primo over eq any day.  I know it is more expensive than eq, but imo you should run eq for 16 weeks + for best results.  Primo can be run for as little as 8-10 weeks to see good results.  Also, if you run it with test, you can get away with only 400mg/wk.  I haven't done the calculation for you, but 8-10 weeks of primo is probably less $$$ than 16 weeks of eq.  It is an absolute must that you buy this from a reputable source b/c as glycomann said, it is commonly faked and underdosed.



*naps*


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

CT said:


> You're trying to compare apples to oranges, they're not the same and they don't do the same things.  99% of primo is faked or underdosed.



So nobody trust NAPS ?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read positive reviews on Naps here... and about their primo on several other sites.  If you want to wait a few months I'll let you know ;-)


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

They are G2G bro. 

Not sure about their primo but I haven't heard many bad things about GP products in general. I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> They are G2G bro.
> 
> Not sure about their primo but I haven't heard many bad things about GP products in general. I think you'll be just fine.


 
I plan on getting NAPS' PRIMO/ANAVAR PACKAGE FOR


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I plan on getting NAPS' PRIMO/ANAVAR PACKAGE FOR


 
I wouldn't buy any of those packages. Well I haven't priced them but I would make your own cycle and do it that way. Then you have choices.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I wouldn't buy any of those packages. Well I haven't priced them but I would make your own cycle and do it that way. Then you have choices.



Elaborate please. I wanted to do EQ but dude had said earlier that the EQ started fvckin with his mentals. He said he was having panic attacks and other mind trips. I can't have that mess.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 10, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Elaborate please. I wanted to do EQ but dude had said earlier that the EQ started fvckin with his mentals. He said he was having panic attacks and other mind trips. I can't have that mess.



I NEVER had any mental problems on EQ other than a weird obsession with looking at myself ripped and pumped in the gym mirror. It's more probable your friend was mistaken or he is doing other stuff too...


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> I NEVER had any mental problems on EQ other than a weird obsession with looking at myself ripped and pumped in the gym mirror. It's more probable your friend was mistaken or he is doing other stuff too...



Go back to the beginning of this thread pg 1 pdog781. Had said that EQ fvcked him up mentally.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Elaborate please. I wanted to do EQ but dude had said earlier that the EQ started fvckin with his mentals. He said he was having panic attacks and other mind trips. I can't have that mess.


 
Well I guess you're saving about 80 bucks if you buy their package but you still need to add test to the mix.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 10, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Go back to the beginning of this thread pg 1 pdog781. Had said that EQ fvcked him up mentally.



My bad, thanks for clearing that up. 

And here is the low down on EQ... 400mg EQ 12 weeks is good 600mg is real good. 

I blew the fuck up at 400mg. If you get crap gear, you get crap results bottom line.

If you get your hands on quality EQ you will notice it within weeks and you don't need to be on it forever.


----------



## pdog781 (Feb 12, 2011)

You can read these posts all day and still not know exactly how your own body is going to react to the stuff. EQ isnt really supposed to "blow " you up but for some people it might. It is supposed to make you hungry, for me it didnt. Its worth giving it a shot...I didnt abandon my cycle on the stuff I just lowered my dose...it wont kill you and you'll never know until you give it a shot


----------



## Murder (Feb 12, 2011)

My sensitivity to gyno limits my selection of gear. I have used Eq/masteron with MHN, var or t-bol as an oral. 

I want to try Primo but i read it's not worth it unless you run a gram a week. It's pricey so i want to know if its worth it.

I am not looking for monster mass just 10 keepable lbs of LBM. Diet is not limited so calories are not an issue. Plus there is ample time to train.


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 12, 2011)

I gain more quality LBM on Primo then I did on Tren. I ran it at 400mg's for 10 weeks before and loved it. Of coarse if you can afford it go higher and longer. 

The best part about primo is it doesn't effect your blood work like EQ does. 

Then again I know people that swear by EQ.


----------

